# How can I foster my 3 week old rats? PLEASE HELP



## romigiselle (Sep 1, 2012)

I just adopted two 3 week old rat babies. They are from the same litter, and are currently being fed vegetables, seeds, rat blocks etc. I've never had rats this young so im not sure what has to be done to keep them healthy when it comes to food portions, housing, attention, surrounding etc. Help?


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh gosh, how did you end up with babies that young??? They should be with momma until they are 5 weeks old... no breeder/rescue should EVER adopt out babies that young except in extreme circumstances. Pet stores, well, they don't tend to care much...

They will need supplemented with formula (infant soy) or a meal replacement formula (ie. Boost or Ensure). They should be nibbling on solids but they would still greatly benefit from the formula.


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

You can also do KMR soaked pellets in addition to eye dropper feedings


----------

